# Forum About Russia Immigration to Russia  Question about investment route to Russian citizenship

## justinwyllie

I understand the broad outlines: you have to run (or own) a business in Russia  which generates a certain amount of taxable income each year for three years. 
However; how does one run this business if one, at this stage, does not have Citizenship? What kind of visa does one have during this period? You need to work to run a business but the 'Business Visa' does not permit one to work... 
I hope the question is clear? 
Thanks

----------


## Serge_spb

> I understand the broad outlines: you have to run (or own) a business in Russia  which generates a certain amount of taxable income each year for three years. 
> However; how does one run this business if one, at this stage, does not have Citizenship? What kind of visa does one have during this period? You need to work to run a business but the 'Business Visa' does not permit one to work... 
> I hope the question is clear? 
> Thanks

 Hello, 
it is really weird, I`ve spent 20 minutes googling the issue but couldn`t find an official website which would answer it thoroughly.
My opinion though is that *"Деловая виза" (Business visa)* doesn`t give you the right to register yourself as ИП ("Individual Entrepreneur") nor register a company ("ООО" / LLC or "АО" /Corporation). Notice also that you`ll be only allowed to stay in Russia 90 days of each 180. You can explore the market, participate in negotiations, perform some work under civil law agreement (like a _contractor_, not a full time worker). And it is comparably quick to obtain. 
But if your goal is to reside in Russia doing business, then my vision is that you need to deliver two major steps:  *РВП* (Разрешение на Временное Проживание, "RVP" or "pre-Residence Permit")>>>1 year>>>*ВНЖ* (Вид на жительство, Residence Permit) 
You can register \ buy a company having a "РВП". Actually you can do all kind of legal acts which russian citizens can do. One of which is having your ИНН /individual tax number. Your working business is supposed become then a reason to obtain a Residence Permit one year later. 
Google "How to obtain a residence permit in Russia" for english-speaking attorneys or check your closest Russian embassy / consulate for further info.

----------


## justinwyllie

Thanks Serge. That is really useful.

----------

